# Knit Christmas Elf



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Last year, someone visiting my home saw my Rudy Reindeer and said, "You should design an elf." This year, the same person asked me, "So how's that elf coming along?" I thought I'd better get to it, since Christmas is fast approaching! So here's the Christmas Elf I came up with.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

They are adorable!!! Do you sell your patterns?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

They are amazing! I so wish I could buy the pattern for the elf.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

They are adorable!!! Do you sell your patterns?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I would love your elephant, rudolh and the elf if you do. Please pm me with info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovin' them..


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You are beyond talented! I so look forward to your outstanding posts. Love everything about your creations. Every detail is perfection. They almost seem alive. May I ask if you have a favorite yarn fiber/weight/brand to work with? Thanks so much for always making me smile.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Your elf is the best I've seen. They're all excellent. Check out her Ravelry and Craftsy accts listed below her name.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Delightful !!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> You are beyond talented! I so look forward to your outstanding posts. Love everything about your creations. Every detail is perfection. They almost seem alive. May I ask if you have a favorite yarn fiber/weight/brand to work with? Thanks so much for always making me smile.


Ahh, Kimmy! You're always so supportive of my work! Thank you so very much! Actually, I don't really have a fav brand, but I do a lot with the worsted weight, since it works up so well for the animals. I do like to work with Lion Brand Vanna's Choice. But this little elf was made mostly with just Red Heart Super Saver yarn, since I wasn't too concerned with softness. I wanted the structure of that yarn, since the elf is more for a holiday decoration.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

JillF said:


> Your elf is the best I've seen. They're all excellent. Check out her Ravelry and Craftsy accts listed below her name.


So nice of you to say so!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Both................just too cute for words. I love them .
Thanks for letting us see them, so well made , as always :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love 'em! The Elf is just so sweet - have bought your patterns before so may have to have one for him, too! Brilliant! 



Rainebo said:


> Last year, someone visiting my home saw my Rudy Reindeer and said, "You should design an elf." This year, the same person asked me, "So how's that elf coming along?" I thought I'd better get to it, since Christmas is fast approaching! So here's the Christmas Elf I came up with.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Last year, someone visiting my home saw my Rudy Reindeer and said, "You should design an elf." This year, the same person asked me, "So how's that elf coming along?" I thought I'd better get to it, since Christmas is fast approaching! So here's the Christmas Elf I came up with.


That is the cutest elf. I love your designs. I am hopping over to see about purchasing. Rudy is so sweet and I love your elephant.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable....


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Last year, someone visiting my home saw my Rudy Reindeer and said, "You should design an elf." This year, the same person asked me, "So how's that elf coming along?" I thought I'd better get to it, since Christmas is fast approaching! So here's the Christmas Elf I came up with.


Beautiful pattern, thank you. I will be casting on. Probably won't finish for this Christmas but I am excited to make him.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

He's the best elf I've ever seen. Perfecto!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

JoRae said:


> Beautiful pattern, thank you. I will be casting on. Probably won't finish for this Christmas but I am excited to make him.


Oh, thank YOU! Happy knitting!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Ahh, Kimmy! You're always so supportive of my work! Thank you so very much! Actually, I don't really have a fav brand, but I do a lot with the worsted weight, since it works up so well for the animals. I do like to work with Lion Brand Vanna's Choice. But this little elf was made mostly with just Red Heart Super Saver yarn, since I wasn't too concerned with softness. I wanted the structure of that yarn, since the elf is more for a holiday decoration.


Thanks so much for this advice. The "pure" colors of the acrylic yarn really pop. Very seldom can you get the stark white color in natural fibers, and I love the contrast with the bright red and green. Also, having something that's totally washable is always a plus when making toys for kids. I'm definitely going to be knitting some of your designs one of these days. So many wonderful designs, so little time... : - / Glad to know that I'm not the only person who knits with acrylic or acrylic blends.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for such lovely comments! So appreciate them!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I just had to have the pattern.

Thank you,
Gigi


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I just had to have the pattern.
> 
> Thank you,
> Gigi


Thank you so much, Gigi! Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> Thanks so much for this advice. The "pure" colors of the acrylic yarn really pop. Very seldom can you get the stark white color in natural fibers, and I love the contrast with the bright red and green. Also, having something that's totally washable is always a plus when making toys for kids. I'm definitely going to be knitting some of your designs one of these days. So many wonderful designs, so little time... : - / Glad to know that I'm not the only person who knits with acrylic or acrylic blends.


Thanks, Kimmy. For this type of project and those for the animals for the kiddies, especially, the acrylics & blends are the way to go. Oh, yeah, Bernat Super Value yarn was also in the mix for this project. I needed the right color green.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lorraine!What a super little pattern.Your Elf is the sweetest of all.Fantastic designing and as always a pleasure to view. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Lorraine!What a super little pattern.Your Elf is the sweetest of all.Fantastic designing and as always a pleasure to view. :-D :thumbup:


Maureen, always so nice to hear from you! Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your elf is so cute! One of the cutest I have seen going to get the pattern, thank you.
Got it and seems there will be lots of your elves on our shelves this Christmas!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine, he is gorgeous.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Your elf is fabulous! We must find a way around these silly EU VAT rules.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute.. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Both are very cute!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

The elf is adorable .


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love him! You are so talented!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

What an adorable elf. He turned out super cute.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your elf is adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've seen a lot of Elves but this has to be the sweetest one ever! You are so talented!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> Your elf is fabulous! We must find a way around these silly EU VAT rules.


I agree, he is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Lorraine! You come up with the cutest patterns! I absolutely love the elf......Rudy is quite handsome......but the elf is adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

So disappointed!! Tried to buy pattern but not able to because I'm in the UK. 



gr8knitwit2 said:


> Love 'em! The Elf is just so sweet - have bought your patterns before so may have to have one for him, too! Brilliant!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

That are both so cute. Maybe next year I will make them .


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> So disappointed!! Tried to buy pattern but not able to because I'm in the UK.


I wonder why the pattern can't be bought in the UK. I saw that notice on the pattern page. How is it you were able to purchase her patterns before? This is ridiculous. I hate that for you.......I love seeing your work.


----------



## dogsrus (Jun 17, 2012)

just had a quick look at your crafty page Lorraine and your items are beautiful, i especially like the sheep
susan


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Love the elf! Your elephant is marvelous. I knt two - one with pink ears and one with blue for my new twin boy and girl grandchildren! Will have to post pic. Wonderful pattern!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, Marie - I think the EU rules came in afterwards.

I suppose I should really try to learn design (I'm very limited) but my interest is in using yarn and creating. 



Marie from NC said:


> I wonder why the pattern can't be bought in the UK. I saw that notice on the pattern page. How is it you were able to purchase her patterns before? This is ridiculous. I hate that for you.......I love seeing your work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are both beautiful Lorraine, I love them!!!! &#128158; Ros


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love your knitting and your designs you are amazingly talented.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for this!! i just purchased-and now will go through my stash and start!! My grandson will just love this!! My grandson slept over, but Mommy forgot to bring his "Chippy"-Elf on the shelf over!!! My grandson was so upset!! this is the perfect answer!! he will have his own at my house as well!!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

They are very cute.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> Your elf is fabulous! We must find a way around these silly EU VAT rules.


Totally agree.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are both lovely. They will be on my Christmas list for next year.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Sweetest little Elf. Reminds me of an elf I had when I was a little girl named--Wait for It-- Elfie!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

You are so talented.....congrats...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lorraine, you have created the perfect elf...I have looked at so many others and yours is perfect!!! I truly appreciate it being knitted in the round. I really hate seaming and love knitting with DPNs (I know, I sound crazy don't I???)

He is in my Craftsy Pattern collection and printed. I may add long hair and make a girl Elf also!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just adorable.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable as always, Lorraine. Soooooo cute!!!!! ;0) I just downloaded the cute elf pattern, thank you!!!!! ;0)


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> They are adorable!!! Do you sell your patterns?


Ditto! Lovely work! :thumbup:


----------



## cyrious (Feb 18, 2015)

please tell me where you were able to purchase this pattern for the elf?
How did you access it? 
Thank you.


----------



## Donnadncn (Nov 30, 2014)

pm


----------



## cyrious (Feb 18, 2015)

where did you purchase this pattern, please? M.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These two friends are awesome!!! Such detail and perfect shaping. They might have to join my long list of "want to do."


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I just love the Elf sooo cute.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Tried to download pattern from Craftsy, but having problems :-( 
I've sent an email but could have to wait up to 72 hours for them to contact me, due to Christmas rush. Never mind, I shall have to be patient.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Last year, someone visiting my home saw my Rudy Reindeer and said, "You should design an elf." This year, the same person asked me, "So how's that elf coming along?" I thought I'd better get to it, since Christmas is fast approaching! So here's the Christmas Elf I came up with.


Absolutely adorable! Brought on an instant smile! Beautiful work!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

You are so talented. Both are adorable!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Elf on the shelf!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your elf is just adorable!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> Tried to download pattern from Craftsy, but having problems :-(
> I've sent an email but could have to wait up to 72 hours for them to contact me, due to Christmas rush. Never mind, I shall have to be patient.


There is a notice saying we in the EU can't download this pattern  due to vat rules.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are stunningly good! Do you sell the patterns? I would love them...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

They are so adorable. Your designs are some the best I've seen.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> There is a notice saying we in the EU can't download this pattern  due to vat rules.[/quote
> 
> I'm shocked. We can normally download all patterns on internet. And I'm disappointed. I love that elf


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OH, MY! I just got on KP and saw all these wonderful comments from you talented KPers! I'm overwhelmed by your responses! Thank you so VERY much!! It is SO appreciated! And thank you to all those who have already purchased Christmas Elf. 

I'm so sorry to all you EU knitters, especially to those of you I sold to in the past. I'm really hoping the VAT law will be adjusted, so I could again sell to the EU. I really feel bad to disappoint my fellow knitters in the EU.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Last year, someone visiting my home saw my Rudy Reindeer and said, "You should design an elf." This year, the same person asked me, "So how's that elf coming along?" I thought I'd better get to it, since Christmas is fast approaching! So here's the Christmas Elf I came up with.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous! Wish I could purchase it


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

historiclady said:


> Love the elf! Your elephant is marvelous. I knt two - one with pink ears and one with blue for my new twin boy and girl grandchildren! Will have to post pic. Wonderful pattern!


What a great idea of blue ears for a boy! Would love to see your pics! :-D


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I suppose I should really try to learn design (I'm very limited) but my interest is in using yarn and creating.


Your work is lovely! Go for it! Design is a great creative outlet! You may surprise yourself at how good you are at it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

cinknitting said:


> Thank you for this!! i just purchased-and now will go through my stash and start!! My grandson will just love this!! My grandson slept over, but Mommy forgot to bring his "Chippy"-Elf on the shelf over!!! My grandson was so upset!! this is the perfect answer!! he will have his own at my house as well!!!


Thank you! Sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Honey Meadows said:


> Sweetest little Elf. Reminds me of an elf I had when I was a little girl named--Wait for It-- Elfie!


HA! That's the name I referred to my Christmas Elf...Elfie! :lol:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Lorraine, you have created the perfect elf...I have looked at so many others and yours is perfect!!! I truly appreciate it being knitted in the round. I really hate seaming and love knitting with DPNs (I know, I sound crazy don't I???)
> 
> He is in my Craftsy Pattern collection and printed. I may add long hair and make a girl Elf also!!!


Thank you for your kind words and for your purchase!
No, you don't sound crazy at all! I prefer Magic Loop to the DPNs, but either way, knitting in the round cuts out the seaming afterwards. With this pattern, the legs, body, arms and head are all knit on to be one piece, so there's no figuring where to attach the pieces afterwards. ;-)

Adding long hair for a girl elf would be a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > There is a notice saying we in the EU can't download this pattern  due to vat rules.[/quote
> ...


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Love your elf pattern so i took a look at your reindeer someone mentioned and i saw that you dont sell to EU so i assume its not available to UK oh poo! they are so cute maybe i will have to log in when im in Florida next year


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, Lorraine... another cutie!! Love your little elf!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nah - you're either born with it or not ... a few changes here and there, that's all I do sometimes. True talent lies in the designer so I try to create something that wouldn't make the designer cringe! 



Rainebo said:


> Your work is lovely! Go for it! Design is a great creative outlet! You may surprise yourself at how good you are at it! :thumbup:


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Brilliant designs. What talent! Could EU fans paypal you and then you could email them the pattern? Might be a crime, I know - tax avoidance and all!

I love your lovey blankets. I would love a horse!! My grandson was born in the year of the horse and that's why I am interested. How about a Chinese zodiac series, along the lines of build a bootie?

Thanks for sharing your talent.



Rainebo said:


> OH, MY! I just got on KP and saw all these wonderful comments from you talented KPers! I'm overwhelmed by your responses! Thank you so VERY much!! It is SO appreciated! And thank you to all those who have already purchased Christmas Elf.
> 
> I'm so sorry to all you EU knitters, especially to those of you I sold to in the past. I'm really hoping the VAT law will be adjusted, so I could again sell to the EU. I really feel bad to disappoint my fellow knitters in the EU.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for sharing...Those are just adorable...You do beautiful work...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lorraine, I promised myself I would NOT buy any more patterns! And then I saw your new one and off to Craftsy I went. Who could resist that adorable pixie??

Thanks for another excellent pattern, I have several of your previous ones. Love them!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Lots cuter than that Elf on the Shelf they sell! he's adorable!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

They are both so very adorable.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing as always! xo ws


----------



## Gloverbj (Oct 27, 2014)

Missed where to get pattern. Help!


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

He is wonderful! ao Christmassy and he has a very open innocent face.


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I will have to knit this, but first have to do your monkey pattern that I bought the other day! Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

anteateralice said:


> Brilliant designs. What talent! Could EU fans paypal you and then you could email them the pattern? Might be a crime, I know - tax avoidance and all!
> 
> I love your lovey blankets. I would love a horse!! My grandson was born in the year of the horse and that's why I am interested. How about a Chinese zodiac series, along the lines of build a bootie?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your talent.


Thank you! Sorry, but my Paypal account would block any payments from EU addresses. Payments would have to come from non-EU addresses.

Well, someday, there may be a horse. I've been asked before about one. 
Wow...a Chinese zodiac series? Have to admit, I've never been asked about that. That would definitely take a LOT of thought!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Another winner for your pattern cache.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Shame we in the EU can't get them. Some of the loveliest I have seen. I have an 8 year old nephew who loves elves and as he is paralysed down 1 side his Mom bought him one which he moves around the house. Would have loved to knit one for him.


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

These are both darling.
Great work !

If you ever have the pattern written out I would love to buy
the pattern for both,

Love them


Dorceyt


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Love you Elf and Ruby Reindeer! I will have to bookmark these so I can put on my to-do list. I have never made anything like this but would love to try. Wish me luck!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

He's brilliant!! 
I was having a hissy fit on here the other day about the unavailability of your patterns in the EU, Rainebo. 
I'm very glad I bought a few of your patterns last year!
With a bit of luck we'll vote ourselves out of the EU but the government has not so far given a date for the referendum - only that it is to be before the end of 2017. I doubt the rules will be changed which is our only other hope.... :-( :-(


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

I just bought some of your patterns on Craftys.

Can't wait to start one !


They are all wonderful

Thank You
Dorceyt


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Really adorable.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Love them both! Cutest Elf I've seen!!


----------



## angie53 (May 20, 2015)

Love them both and Rudy is just outstanding.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

They are all wonderful!


----------



## Lokie'smom (Jan 25, 2015)

They are adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are both just adorable, love them!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Both are beautiful! You are indeed very talented!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

So very cute!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Gloverbj said:


> Missed where to get pattern. Help!


Go to the first page at the bottom of the original post you will find her ravelry link and her craftsy link.


----------



## Brenda King (Feb 17, 2015)

Rainebo- Your little Elf is precious! As is the reindeer! Thanks for sharing. Both are adorable! : )


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

He's just darling.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

What a lovely creation. YOu managed to make a friendly one, most of them are grumpy and ugly. THis is a very handsome elf!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

soooooooooo cute, are you selling the pattern?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

inkie said:


> What a lovely creation. YOu managed to make a friendly one, most of them are grumpy and ugly. THis is a very handsome elf!


Thanks so much! Yeah, I'm not into the grumpy elves, either! I wouldn't want a grumpy face staring at me while was designing him! :lol:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much for such lovely comments! So appreciate it, especially coming from such talented KPers as yourselves!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. I agree with others on this thread, that he looks to be the best one I've every seen.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lorraine, I love seeing everything you make. Your new additions are wonderful! Your home must be filled with so many lovely things that you create; especially this time of the year. Do you put them out on display? Terrific work, as usual!
Edie.. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

edithann said:


> Lorraine, I love seeing everything you make. Your new additions are wonderful! Your home must be filled with so many lovely things that you create; especially this time of the year. Do you put them out on display? Terrific work, as usual!
> Edie.. :thumbup:


Thanks, Edie! At Christmas time, Rudy Reindeer shows his nose, and now Elf has joined him this year. I have some other Christmas decor items I've made a long time ago around as well. I've given a lot of what I've made to my children, like my Christmas Mice and my Hanukkah Mice.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> Absolutely adorable. I agree with others on this thread, that he looks to be the best one I've every seen.


Aw..So very nice of you to say so!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

You are sooo talented. They are so beautiful. How can I get the pattern? 

Found it on Craftsy. Thanks


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would adopt him for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dawn Hadley (Sep 13, 2012)

How do I get a pattern! He is the CUTEST thing I have EVER seen! I have been collecting elves since I inherited my Grandmother's ceramic green "Nomis" elves - I have a whole case of them. I would LOVE to add him to my collection! Do you have a girl elf too? Thank you! LOVE your work. Dawn


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

The Elf is absolutely adorable - I couldn't agree more, its one of the nicest I have seen around. Well done on an excellent piece of work.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Dawn Hadley said:


> How do I get a pattern! He is the CUTEST thing I have EVER seen! I have been collecting elves since I inherited my Grandmother's ceramic green "Nomis" elves - I have a whole case of them. I would LOVE to add him to my collection! Do you have a girl elf too? Thank you! LOVE your work. Dawn


Thanks! WOW! That's quite a wonderful group of elves you have!! I've never seen so many elves in one place!  
See the sites at the bottom of my signature. If you add some hair, I think my boy elf could become a girl elf.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

soamaryllis said:


> You are sooo talented. They are so beautiful. How can I get the pattern?
> 
> Found it on Craftsy. Thanks


Oh, thank YOU!


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so gutted - I have just tried to buy the Elf Pattern and sadly I am unable to - due to EU Vat rules!! this is so very sad... Now I want the pattern EVEN MORE 
Have a good day peeps :0/


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

He is available on craftsy in sterling so,should be available to you to download.
Maybe not, just tried, it has eu rule on the website. I'm not a member so wasn't able to go through to actual process of buying a pattern


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

Caggsie said:


> He is available on craftsy in sterling so,should be available to you to download.
> Maybe not, just tried, it has eu rule on the website. I'm not a member so wasn't able to go through to actual process of buying a pattern


Hi, thanks for trying, I know I went through all the process, even Paypal but it wouldn't let me purchase it!
I would be grateful if anyone has any suggestions though.
Cheers :0)


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Give someone in the US your money and let them purchase it for you and mail it to you!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

CBratt said:


> Give someone in the US your money and let them purchase it for you and mail it to you!


I have just asked my son in New York to buy the pattern for me. I am hoping this will work.


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

That might work but I don't know anyone in the US sadly :0/


----------



## marilyn hamilton (Oct 2, 2017)

are the patterns for rudy and elf availiable


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

marilyn hamilton said:


> are the patterns for rudy and elf availiable


Oooops, something went wrong with the link.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

marilyn hamilton said:


> are the patterns for rudy and elf availiable


Yes! This is an old post. You can now find the patterns for the elf and Rudy here:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-elf-9

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-rudy-reindeer


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love love love


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love love love


----------



## cazzzz (May 11, 2013)

I just adore your little Xmas Elf,,,but hate knitting in the round,,,don't even want to try it....


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

They're so cute


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Rainebo has a mention in this months Simply Knitting Mag and it is for this sweet little Christmas Elf. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I started knitting ruddy but didn’t get him finished in time... must dig him out this week and finish him...he is too cute not to finish...????


----------

